# i dropped my external hard drive, can it be fix



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a external maxtor hard drive and I dropped it from my desk to a thin carpet floor.. I plug it in and it just makes a clicking noise and then after 4 mintues or so.. it stops clicking and no noise comes out.. When i click on my comptuer it is not there  The green light is still on the external hard drive though..

I can't believe a little drop to the floor can ruin it? It has a hard casing around it.. what can i do? Can it still be saved? Help!!!


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

take out the drive, go to maxtors website....... find the link to check warranty.......type your serial no' in 
.....see if u can get it replaced


----------



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

??? Replaced? no I dont care about that! I need my files I have on that hard drive!!! I open up the casing.. but I don't want to open up the actual silver drive without you guys telling me what to do.. Do I just jiggle something to make it work? I don't understand how a simple drop to the floor can ruin it? I dropped many things before and it worked!


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

inside the hard drive (not the silver case of the external encloser) you have a disk which has a arm thats goes over it to read the data, it seems to me that you have dislodged this arm, now it is NOT advisable to open a harddrive, BUT if you do open it you should be prepared to recover your data immediately and buy a new one, its not worth repairing these in my opinion, many people will say that im talking rubbish, but why not open it, parially fix the problem, recover your data, and buy a new hard drive, iv done it many times before. 

basically here is what i do with drives that are broken, please do this ONLY IF YOU FEEL COMFORABLE DOING SO........note i do this on my test pc,and it does work but is slightly stupid and maybe dangerous but if you know what you are doing you can recover you files.......

*NOTE ONCE YOU OPEN THE DRIVE I WOULDNT TRUST/USE IT AFTER THAT*

1) make sure you have any static gloves/strip etc
2) ensure the jumper at the back is on slave
3) open the silver case (there are screw beneath a warrenty sticker too)
4) visually inspect the inside you may notice something broken or dislodged
5) plug in the drive (CAREFULLY) into the the motherboard and then PSU while the pc is on
6) if the arm does not move forward, using a wooden stick (match stick end) slowly
7) if you do it properly windows should pick it up and you should able to bak your work up quickly over you you main hard drive.

as i say, many people would not advise this, but its something i have done many times before and it worked all the time. so i hope it helps.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You can also try giving it a gentle tap or two or three to dislodge the arm (If that's the problem), but the chances are excellent that the drive is toast.
(Oft-repeated backup advice goes here).


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

doubt you would be able to dislodge it with a tap tho, but yes backup, backup, backup.


----------



## doctor detroit (May 27, 2008)

Hi! ..how did you make out. I'm in the same boat as you and I'm freaking out. I'd like to try DataBase's advice, but I very nervous about it. Help please!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Having done this myself, all I can say is that the manufacturer's are very good about replacing them if they are still under warranty. The data is pretty much toast, and they can't be returned for a replacement if you take them apart.

You always need a backup and a backup-backup.

If the data is valuable and you can't afford a recovery service, you can always try recovery using another, identical drive:

http://www.overclockers.com/tips1035/
http://free-backup.info/do-it-yourself-diagnostic-tips-for-hard-drive-recovery.html
http://repair4harddisk.org/disassembly_hard_drive.html


----------

